# Information



## Bruno ttv6 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hello, can you help me with some information. What is the average spark plugs recommended for a v6 engine. To have a perfect fit and correct gap.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Mk1 3.2.. NGK IZKR7B, Gap 1.1mm/0.043inch, Torque 30Nm/22ft-lb according to Bentley manual.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

